# CIF rules and a club meeting?



## Speed (Feb 1, 2019)

Can players attend a club meeting at an office if they are advancing in CIF?


----------



## Mom Taxi (Feb 1, 2019)

You probably should check with your AD or your  CIF section, but I don’t see how attending a meeting where there is actually no playing or competition taking place could be a violation. However I’ve seen some ridiculousness recently around CIF rules so nothing would surprise me at this point.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 1, 2019)

That would be the dumbest rule ever.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> That would be the dumbest rule ever.


I clicked "agree" for this, but I think it may be exceeded in dumbness by others.


----------



## MWN (Feb 1, 2019)

@Speed 

Consider that CIF rules are not the same in SD as they are in the Southern Section.  The CIF (Southern Section) prohibits "outside" competition, which is defined as "competing in a contest" for an outside team in the same sport.  Futsal and Indoor Soccer are not the "same sports."  So, going to a meeting, regardless of where it is held, is not "competing in a [soccer] contest" and thus would be permitted.


----------



## coachsamy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just play it safe and don't take your player to the player meeting. Why risk your player's CIF run for a club meeting.


----------



## MWN (Feb 11, 2019)

coachsamy said:


> Just play it safe and don't take your player to the player meeting. Why risk your player's CIF run for a club meeting.


There is no risk ... unless a full blown competition breaks out at the meeting, complete with CIF referee.  Otherwise, its just a club meeting.


----------



## coachsamy (Feb 11, 2019)

MWN said:


> There is no risk ... unless a full blown competition breaks out at the meeting, complete with CIF referee.  Otherwise, its just a club meeting.


You never know with people that don't know how to lose. A CIF violation is never mention until...


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 11, 2019)

coachsamy said:


> You never know with people that don't know how to lose. A CIF violation is never mention until...


What CIF violation?


----------



## coachsamy (Feb 12, 2019)

coachrefparent said:


> What CIF violation?


Club activity. Seen people try the silliest things to gain that W...


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 12, 2019)

coachsamy said:


> Just play it safe and don't take your player to the player meeting. Why risk your player's CIF run for a club meeting.


Go to a "party"instead.  My daughter's team has done it a few times. It is perfectly fine. There isn't even a ball around.


----------

